# Rear bumper protection plate. Too much chrome?



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Any one has any pictures of their car with the rear bumper protection plate? I was thinking of getting one for my Black SEL R-Line but didn't want the back to look all goofy with a crap load of chrome. 

Any pics would help.

Also I was just thinking of putting Paint Protection Film there when I get my Atlas tinted next week.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Google it. I agree it looks too bling. Considered the black plastic eBay cover but decided to go with PPF. Having the front end and the mirrors and the headlights , fogs done too


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

I also went the PPF route when I got the front windows tinted. Had a custom one cut so that it extended all the way down to the trim. Well worth the $75.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

jayin0507 said:


> Any one has any pictures of their car with the rear bumper protection plate? I was thinking of getting one for my Black SEL R-Line but didn't want the back to look all goofy with a crap load of chrome.
> 
> Any pics would help.
> 
> Also I was just thinking of putting Paint Protection Film there when I get my Atlas tinted next week.


I’ve never really understood the need for a rear bumper protection plate. I never rest anything on there or drag things out of the trunk. As far as aesthetics go I’m not a big fan either especially when the sun shines on the chrome plate and it then reflects huge stripes up the painted part of the trunk.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It looks fine and goes with the other bits of chrome









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> It looks fine and goes with the other bits of chrome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pic. The rear bumper plate looks fine. I will defiantly think about it. Also it was great to see your Atlas with cross bars. I am planning on getting those to to carry our surf and SUP boards


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

jayin0507 said:


> Thanks for the pic. The rear bumper plate looks fine. I will defiantly think about it. Also it was great to see your Atlas with cross bars. I am planning on getting those to to carry our surf and SUP boards


Each to their own and all that. I’m glad you’re defiant about it! Have you seen that the chrome plate doesn’t even cover all of the horizontal part of the bumper? So if you rest stuff on the bumper you’re still going to scratch the paint that isn’t covered by the plate.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

jayin0507 said:


> Any one has any pictures of their car with the rear bumper protection plate? I was thinking of getting one for my Black SEL R-Line but didn't want the back to look all goofy with a crap load of chrome.
> 
> Any pics would help.
> 
> Also I was just thinking of putting Paint Protection Film there when I get my Atlas tinted next week.


i did it with the dealer it looks fine.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

GjR32 said:


> Each to their own and all that. I’m glad you’re defiant about it! Have you seen that the chrome plate doesn’t even cover all of the horizontal part of the bumper? So if you rest stuff on the bumper you’re still going to scratch the paint that isn’t covered by the plate.


Not sure I'm following, the top is completely covered (except for a tiny bit on either side). Are you talking about where it wraps over the edge onto the back?


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Chrome ?*


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i did it with the dealer it looks fine.


Looks like they got it a little wrong like I did...to far forward so there is a gap..nobody will notice...but me..haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Looks like they got it a little wrong like I did...to far forward so there is a gap..nobody will notice...but me..haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


i ripped it off in front of them and they ordered a new bumper guard and reapplied it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i ripped it off in front of them and they ordered a new bumper guard and reapplied it.


I've thought about it but was worried it would damage the bumper.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## linclonli (Mar 16, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fits-VW-Vo...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649

there is a black one on ebay


----------

